# Carvery in W Devon/Dartmoor



## nightowl (May 29, 2010)

Any recommendations for a decent Sunday carvery in the area?


----------



## Meltingpot (May 31, 2010)

The Church House Inn at Rattery's worth a look;

http://2fwww.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/14/14570/Church_House_Inn/Rattery


----------

